
Deleting omgs out of Rails - iamwil
http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/2ebea1c02d10e0fea26bd98d297a8f4d41dc1aff
======
reggieband
Maybe I'm getting old and humourless but I don't think omg is very funny
anyway.

When I worked at a place where we peer reviewed every check-in I was taken to
task at least 2 or 3 times for putting in snarky comments. I am so glad now
that my name wasn't associated with something like that. I've come across
similar comments in code and I didn't think it was funny at all.

Code in source control is like a tattoo. It brands you for life.

~~~
hello_moto
Why is this guy getting down-modded?

He is correct is he not? Those ugly comments are part of your online
footprints... just like writing ugly blogs...

------
blasdel

      -  # fucked
      +  # TODO: Clean up
    

A diff so petty it's almost wikipedian -- fix the fuckedness, not the
language.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
the advantage of putting the TODO there is that, some IDEs and tools allow you
to see TODOs across the project. Even without that it is pretty easy to grep
for "TODO". Otherwise you will have to have a list : fuck, fucked, screwed,
shit ... :)

~~~
rnicholson

      rake notes:custom ANNOTATION=fucked

~~~
dogas
ya learn something new every day.

------
AndrewO
I think it's fair to say that Git is going to be a major tool for software
archeology and cultural studies of our little subculture. I can almost imagine
someone reading through Rails commits in 30+ years who will have no idea what
a LOLCat is.

(Although I guess it's valid to wager what will last longer: Rails or LOLCats.
IMHO, Rails has a slight edge.)

~~~
ubernostrum
You seem to be assuming that git will still be around in 30 years, and that
git-hosting sites will still be online with history from repositories that
old.

I'm not sure I'd bet on that happening.

~~~
chousuke
I don't think it's unlikely at all. Git might be succeeded by something, but
certainly some projects will be around.

For example, the Emacs repository (the git clone at least. I haven't checked
bzr) has commits dated before my birth. Some of the history is certainly lost
due to lossy conversion. RCS and CVS never were very good at tracking it
anyway. However, any conversion from git is going to have to retain full
history. (why would you convert to something inferior?)

Furthermore, as git is distributed, the history of a project is fully
contained within countless clones. I doubt any sufficiently popular open
source project could just disappear from the internet. That's why the hosting
sites don't matter either. If one goes down, it's trivial to migrate to
another host.

~~~
jmillikin
> For example, the Emacs repository (the git clone at least. I haven't checked
> bzr) has commits dated before my birth.

Given that both the Bazaar and Git repositories are imported from the same
source, they should contain the same commits. The earliest commit in Bazaar
is:

    
    
        ------------------------------------------------------------
        revno: 1
        committer: Jim Blandy <jimb@redhat.com>
        timestamp: Thu 1985-04-18 00:48:29 +0000
        message:
          entered into RCS
        ------------------------------------------------------------
    

> However, any conversion from git is going to have to retain full history.

Full, except for the bits of it that Git discarded.

------
cscotta
This is pretty hilarious, but before we start making jokes about how Rails is
powered by LOLcats, keep in mind that all but one file touched by this commit
is a test or test-related code.

------
rudin
Let's see his angle for doing this:

From the contributor's website (<http://lindsaar.net/about_mikel>): "I am a
Scientologist and work full time as a volunteer for non profit organizations.
It keeps me alive and I really enjoy helping people. You can see some of the
work I do at the DrugFacts website."

I find it funny that the probable lone Scientologist rails-contributer finds
this more offensive (or at least annoying) than all the Christians involved.

------
whalesalad
I love how you can refer to this url as well, so git like -
<http://github.com/rails/rails/commit/2ebea1c02>

------
MindTwister
Entertaining read, allmost like they did it all on purpose, I suppose this is
what will happen when the lolcats takes over.

------
dustingetz
maybe it made the original developer smile, which was probably originally
worth it. I know little things can totally impact my emotional state and thus
productivity.

------
mfukar
lolwtf

